# Confirmed manual recording without subscription



## FreeDVR (Dec 10, 2007)

I bought my first Tivo unit, a used 80gb Series 2 for $30. I knew nothing about Tivo units and purchased it hoping I could record manually without a subscription - and I got lucky. I plugged it in and it worked. No hacking. I'm guessing the previous owner unplugged the unit before cancelling the subscription, and the manual recording will continue to work as long as I don't connect it to the telephone line, or internet using the USB port. I can press the record button anytime and it works. I can also "Manually record time/channel" under the "Record by time or channel" menu item.

There are many threads discussing manual recording without a subscription. It has been said that it can only be done with some Series 1 units. Others say it works on some Series 2 units for up to 30 days before the record features are disabled. *Please don't discuss the pros and cons of having a subscription, agreement to terms of service, or hacking here. I would like this thread to simply document first hand which models have manual recording capabilities without a subscription.*

Info from my unit:
Platform: Series2
Software Version: 7.2.2
Tivo Account Status: 3:Account in Good Standing
Service connection
Last successful: Wednesday July 26 at 11:43pm
Last attempt: Thursday Dec 13 at 7:03pm
Last status: Failed. No dial tone​


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

None of the Series 2 units do. They are boat anchors without a sub.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

It won't last terribly long. Just wait until your keys expire.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They likely can. I have one that came that way, and have the backup for it in that status. I could try, but don't care to, as two TiVos are more than enough for me at this time.


----------

